

Ask YC: What's the best way to do payments? - tejus

We are a startup, deploying an application that will require a monthly &#38; yearly license fee from users - nothing too complicated. This is our first startup, and we've seen a range of opinions online on how to process payments. I'd be interested to hear how YC'ers have tackled this question!
======
Coachfrits
We've created a free API and "lowest cost" processing model that is working
well for what amounts to subscription fees in your case.
coachfrits1-blog@yahoo.com

------
davidw
Ruby's Active Merchant + Paypal.

